# Olympics!



## degrassi (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone else obsessed with the Olympics? I don't know why but I love them :biggrin2: I'm just thankful that this year they are here in Canada so I can watch the sports at normal times and not have to get up in the middle of the night to watch. 

My friends think I'm a little nuts but I love them


----------



## kahlin (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm excited too...but I'm not watching as much as I'd like. I have to share the TV with my husband and he's not a fan.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Valerie, I'm with you on this one. I love the Olympics. YEAH Canada has finally won it's first *
[shadow=green]GOLD[/shadow]medal *being the host country

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 14, 2010)

Me, me, me! inkelepht:

But I have been too busy to watch TV. I taped the Official Opening and will have to watch it later.

The local girl Jenn Heil from Spruce Grove won Canada's first medal (silver). Spruce Grove is20 minutesoutside of Edmonton.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm excited for ice dancing, figure skating and ice hockey.  

I was watching the speedskating last night. Apolo Ohno and J.R. Celski are from Federal Way, WA so I was watching them.  

Emily


----------



## degrassi (Feb 14, 2010)

Watching Men's moguls tonight was pretty exciting. Finally won our first GOLD!!!! 

Anyone know when they show the medal ceremonies? Are they going to be televised or on the internet? All I could find was this http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympic-spectator-guide/celebrations-and-ceremonies/ceremonies/ But it doesn't say if its going to be shown on TV or online.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh man, I am OBSESSED with Apolo Ohno!!! He's so handsome and Celski is so cute!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I'm excited too...but I'm not watching as much as I'd like. I have to share the TV with my husband and he's not a fan.


Same here! I used to watch a lot more before I married him, lol.


----------



## Nela (Feb 15, 2010)

I am I am!!! I've been watching everything and am sooooooo psyched ^_^ I was really mad at myself because I had been counting down for weeeeks and then fell asleep and slept right through the opening ceremony :grumpy:Lol. But I got to watch it during the night. 

Yesterday, with Alex winning... Woot woot!I _soooo_ wanted him to win and was thrilled when he did. Just to see the expression on Frederic's face (his brother who has cerebral palsy) was worth it.

Not sure when the medal ceremonies are but Alex gets his tonight. :inlove:

Hockey today... Can't wait!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 15, 2010)

> Not sure when the medal ceremonies are but Alex gets his tonight.



Did they say if they are atleast showing Alex's medal ceremony on TV?

They didn't show Jenn Heil's but had clips after. Hopefully since Alex's is gold they will show it. 

Curling starts tomorrow!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 15, 2010)

Woot! Canada won Silver in Men's Snowboardcross!:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2010)

GO USA! 18 medals so far! I can't watch... Don't ask but am following.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 19, 2010)

Canada is kicking some butt in curling! 

I can't wait until the Canada vs US hockey game on Sunday!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 19, 2010)

it's been half term here so kids have been watching the late live broadcasts.

im enjoying the curling


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm working the Curling venue... 

I am supervising the media buses that shuttle media members from the curling venue to the main media centre. I'm not inside, but I'm just outside the venue! 

I really hope both the men's and women's teams win gold in curling! I would love to work at a venue that we win at.

I caught the hockey game last night during my dinner break, and that was so intense! 

-Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 19, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I'm working the Curling venue...



That isneat. I curled too, but that was a long time ago. I curled in a mixed league and the mens league. But I didn't curl in the Super league where Kevin Martin was.

Do you have a picture of yourself with your uniform and id pass?

I was a volunteerdriver in the 1983 Summer Universiade in Edmonton. I got to drive VIPs and different teams around the city. I even took the Romania Gymnastics Womens team to West Edmonton Mall for the afternoon. The highlight at the gameswas, I attended the Gala Ball where Prince Charles and Lady Dianna appeared. Tragicmarred the games too,adiver struck his head on the platform during his dive and he passed away.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 20, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I'm working the Curling venue...
> 
> I am supervising the media buses that shuttle media members from the curling venue to the main media centre. I'm not inside, but I'm just outside the venue!
> 
> ...


:whistlingam so not jealous.....:tantrum:


----------



## degrassi (Feb 20, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I'm working the Curling venue...
> 
> I am supervising the media buses that shuttle media members from the curling venue to the main media centre. I'm not inside, but I'm just outside the venue!
> 
> ...


That is so cool! 

My brother is going to Vancouver this weekend to watch one of the Hockey games. Not sure which one he got tickets to but i'm jealous none the less! Hopefully he will bring me back something neat from the Olympics


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 20, 2010)

Downtown Vancouver is just crazy! So many people. My buses had to be re-routed last night because the streets where so full of people they could not drive them and the streets got shut down.

Vancouver loves hockey. Your brother should have a wonderful time a the game. I believe there is a Canada vs USA game this Sunday. Maybe he ended up with tickets for that one?

I can take some pictures of me in my suit if you want, I look like a little smurf, lol. 

-Dawn


----------



## degrassi (Feb 20, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Downtown Vancouver is just crazy! So many people. My buses had to be re-routed last night because the streets where so full of people they could not drive them and the streets got shut down.
> 
> Vancouver loves hockey. Your brother should have a wonderful time a the game. I believe there is a Canada vs USA game this Sunday. Maybe he ended up with tickets for that one?
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think he got tickets to the Canada v. US game. I asked him which teams and he didn't know. But i'm sure if it was the Canada vs. US he would have known that, lol.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 20, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I look like a little smurf, lol.
> 
> -Dawn


you just dont strike me as small and blue!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you seen the blue outfits all the volunteers and workers are wearing? It is day glow blue, with a lovely blue touque. I really like the outfit, but it is very, very blue lol.

I'm bring the camera today, so I'll get some pictures. 

-Dawn


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 21, 2010)

i have seen those blue outfits!!! very chic:biggrin2:


----------



## Nela (Feb 21, 2010)

Canada vs US in men's hockey tonight :nerves1opcorn2


----------



## degrassi (Feb 21, 2010)

:faint:Wow we just got our butts kicked in hockey :sad:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, but we took it well.

Awful that we lost, but just a tiny bit of a relief. Hardcore hockey fans can party hardy and it has gotten so out of control in the past, didn't want to have that sort of thing spoiling our Olympic image.

That said...Â  
:boxing Â  :USA: Â Â  :scared: Â  :headsmack Â  :rant:Â Â Â  :grumpy: Â Â  :XÂ Â  :nonono:Â  ullhair:Â  :foreheadsmack: anic: :tantrum: Â  :bangheadÂ  Â Â  :yuckÂ Â  ssd: :censored2:Â Â  :lipsrsealed:Â Â Â Â  :hiding:
Â  :in tears:Â  :sigh: Â  urpletongue:bigtears:Â  :sosadÂ Â  hwell:Â  :whatever:bunnybutt:



sas :Canada small:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Yeah, but we took it well.


That's because we are too nice. :tantrum:

Hope it is a wake up call, but didn't they learn when they had a tie with Switzerland, and needed a shoot out win with Sidney Crosby.

However,any team can win on any day. Just hope we can pull it off. Now where is my Lucky Loony.


----------



## Nela (Feb 22, 2010)

Hockey? What's hockey? :lalalala:and everything Pipp said...

Btw... I just love how the emotes show how we felt before, during, and after the game LOL


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 24, 2010)

Who is watching the game tonight... it`s RUSSIA vs CANADA!!!

I`m a figure skating buff... have totally enjoyed this Olympics, especially the incredible performances from Virtue and Moir. Joannie Rochette is holding up beautifully in ladies, considering the circumstances... Sure do hope she medals!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm watching the hockey game!!!! Canada is doing great so far!:bunnydance:


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2010)

Hockeeey :biggrin2:And I agree, the figure skating was excellent. Glad I had my tissues ready... :tears2:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 24, 2010)

:yahoo:

I put my TV on mute after the win and I could still hear the cheering as loud as anything, LOL! 

(I'm almost a mile from the stadium, but the streets are about as full as the seats!) 



sas arty0002:


----------



## degrassi (Feb 24, 2010)

What a fantastic day for canada, especially the women!!!! Gold and Silver in Bobsleigh, Silver in short track, Bronze in Long track and we won the hockey game!!! 

Sweet!:bunnydance:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2010)

*degrassi wrote: *


> What a fantastic day for canada, especially the women!!!! Gold and Silver in Bobsleigh, Silver in short track, Bronze in Long track and we won the hockey game!!!
> 
> Sweet!:bunnydance:


Make that Silver is Long Tack. Korea was DQ.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What a fantastic day for canada, especially the women!!!! Gold and Silver in Bobsleigh, Silver in short track, Bronze in Long track and we won the hockey game!!!
> ...


Its *short* track relay that we got Silver in because the Koreans were DQed. We also won bronze in long track earlier in the day thanks to Clara Hughes.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 24, 2010)

While I appreciate the short track silver, my heart was just breaking for those poor women on the Korean team.

That terrible accident on the bobsled track for the German team... my gosh! I can`t imagine what they are going through right now...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 26, 2010)

HOLY MACKEREL!

Joannie Rochette, Bronze for Canada! What a trooper! The crowd was on its feet before her program even ended.

Kim Yu-na did spectacularly... I've never seen anyone skate like her, ever. That was a one-in-a-million program. Broke the world record in points! Graceful, like a willow!
WOW!


----------



## Nela (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree Northern! I loved it! Joannie had me in tears again. I was cringing so bad when we were waiting for the results! And Congrats to the Canadian women for their Gold win, and to the US women who deserve muchrespect as always for taking the silver :biggrin2:


----------



## degrassi (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish the American team could have looked a little happier to win silver. They were all crying like someone died. You guys still won silver!!! I hate when the athletes get upset they didn't win what they wanted to. But seriously, they knew they were going to get silver this whole time. Canada rules womens hockey!!!! 

Jenn Heil said it best when a stupid reporter asked her "whats it feel like to loose the gold" and she answered "I didn't loose gold, I won silver!". Classy girl  

Joannie had everyone in tears! Great job!

A little disappointed with the men's aerials. We should have got a medal in that. Come on men, step up your game! The girls are beating you


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 26, 2010)

This is certainly the women's Olympics!

Jenn Heil was great, I agree. I can understand disappointment for sure, but grace goes a long way...


----------



## degrassi (Feb 28, 2010)

What a hockey game!!!!!!:blueribbon:

GO CANADA GO!!!!!

I"m sad the olympics are over  but canada did awesome! We broke the most gold medal record!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 28, 2010)

Nickelback, Alanis Morissette, Hedley and a bunch of others are performing at the closing ceremonies. (I forget who else). 

Joannie's carrying the flag.

And then I guess we're done. 

Been a slice. 

I live a block and a half from Robson street, aka action central. This should be interesting. 


sas  :Canada small:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL!! The closing ceremonies just started and it's HILARIOUS!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Nela (Feb 28, 2010)

I LOVED how that started! Lmao! I love how we have a sense of humor and I feel our Canadian values were really represented in these games. :inlove:I'm very happy to have watched these games!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm crushed. They just put the flame on the cauldron out and I missed it. I never saw it. It was only 10 blocks away. Meant to go today after the game. But I'm still sitting in front of the computer. 


:bawl:


----------



## Nela (Mar 1, 2010)

:shock:You silly goose! Ah well There must have been a tooooooooon of people though!


----------



## degrassi (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG that closing ceremony concert was the worst ever! Horrible choice of bands/singers and ever worse song choices! Thankfully the dancing Mounties and flying moose made up for it, lol. Whoever organized the music should be fired! There is way better Canadian musicians to choose from then Simple plan and Hedley. 

I'm definitely looking forward to Sochi now. It seems they invented new sports for it like Space Ice Bowling and Ballet Snowboarding! Looks interesting


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 1, 2010)

The cauldron will be lit again for the Paraolympics, so you will still get a chance to see it SAS! Way less lines too!

I took lots of cool pictures from my time working for the Olypmics. Ryan is going through them for me, and when we have some good ones sorted out, I'll upload them to share.

I'm hoping to work the Paraolympics too. The supervisors want me back and are holding off on schedules until they can get me into the system.

-Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I could see it off in the distance whenever I walked up Robson (looking down Thurlow), it was just five blocks away.  

Just really had better things to do than the stuff I was stuck doing!

sas :grumpy:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 1, 2010)

See Sas, procrastinating has it's merits! LOL.

My 16 year old cousin is competing in the Paralympics, we're so happy for him!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 3, 2010)

What sport is your cousin competing in? 
Do you know if there will be some news coverage that we can watch?

I missed the first bit of the closing ceremonies... gonna have to find that somewhere on line... Michael Buble was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

Some pictures from the Vancouver Olympics.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/02/opening_ceremonies_for_vancouv.html

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/02/vancouver_2010_part_1_of_2.html

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/03/vancouver_2010_part_2_of_2.html


http://www.boston.com/sports/other_sports/olympics/articles/2010/03/03/paralympic_torch_relay_begins_journey_to_vancouver/


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, thanks for letting me relive it all, awesome photos! 


sas arty0002:


----------



## Nela (Mar 11, 2010)

Pipp are you going to go see the cauldron?


----------

